# Silent Lüfter für Wasserkühlung gesucht



## Novaax (2. August 2017)

*Silent Lüfter für Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Hallo Community,

ich suche derzeit nach vernünftigen Silent Lüftern für meine Wasserkühlung, diese sollten optisch auch was zu bieten haben, z.B RGB beleuchtung.

Meine Wasserkühlung umfasst folgende Radiatoren:

EK Water Blocks EK-Coolstream XE 240 

EK Water Blocks EK-Coolstream XE360


Dezeit nutze ich folgende Lüfter:

Corsair CO-9050008-WW Air Series Gehäuselüfter x 4 (SP120 Performance Edition)

Gehäuselüfter vom Corsair Graphite, 3 x 120 + 2 x 140


----------



## Shutterfly (2. August 2017)

*AW: Silent Lüfter für Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Silent-Lüfter bei solch dicken Radiatoren ist immer semi.  Ich würd die Noctua NF-F12 PWM nehmen, jedoch dann von der Drehzahl halt reduziert. Aufgrund des Drucks sollten die bei den Radis gut funktionieren.

Wenn du dünnere Radiatoren verwenden würdest, könnte man auch problemlos bequiet Silent Wings nehmen.

Optisch haben die sicherlich was zu bieten, also die noctua: Ich find die schrecklich. Find aber - leider - ziemlich gute Lüfter im HP Bereich.

Wenn du LED bling bling haben willst, dann wüsste ich nur die Corsair. Die kommen jedoch nicht an Noctua oder bequiet im Bereich Lautstärke ran.


----------



## Chukku (2. August 2017)

*AW: Silent Lüfter für Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Leider beissen sich die Faktoren "dicke Radiatoren" und "LED Beleuchtung" mit dem Wunsch nach "Silent Lüftern".

Dicke Radiatoren brauchen ziemlich viel Druck und Drehzahl, um wirklich etwas zu bringen. (Unter 1000rpm hast du mit einem 30mm schmalen Radi mehr Kühlleistung, als mit einem 60mm dicken.)
Wenn dir die Kühlleistung bisher ausreicht, sind deine Radiatoren natürlich ok. Aber auf jeden Fall brauchst du "static pressure" Lüfter.

Und leider bietet aktuell keiner der wirklich hochwertigen Lüfterhersteller (BeQuiet, Noctua, Noiseblocker eLoop) Lüfter mit Beleuchtung an.
Mir würden da auch nur Corsair oder Thermaltake Riing einfallen... aber die könnens von der Qualität her halt nicht mit den oben genannten aufnehmen.
Wichtig wäre halt, dass du von Corsair nicht nochmal die "Performance" sondern die "Quiet Edition" nimmst.

Die Lösung für das Dilemma könnten die Phanteks "Halos" RGB Ringe sein, die auf der Computex gezeigt wurden.
Damit könntest du jedem beliebigen Lüfter eine RGB LED Optik verpassen...
Allerdings sind die noch nicht auf dem Markt und ich hab auch keine Ahnung, ab wann sie es sein werden:
phanteks halos - Google-Suche


----------



## v3nom (2. August 2017)

*AW: Silent Lüfter für Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Ultra leise: Noctua NF-F12 classic. Das sind meine all time favorites für einen unhörbaren Betrieb bei niedrigen Drehzahlen.
LED+hoher statischer Druck+akzeptabel leise: Corsair ML. Diese hatten bei mir alle (hatte insg 10 Lüfter in 120/140mm) ein leises tickern bei niedrigen Drehzahlen.


----------



## Shutterfly (2. August 2017)

*AW: Silent Lüfter für Wasserkühlung gesucht*



Chukku schrieb:


> Und *leider* bietet aktuell keiner der wirklich hochwertigen Lüfterhersteller (BeQuiet, Noctua, Noiseblocker eLoop) Lüfter mit Beleuchtung an.



Lustig wie du "zum Glück" schreibst


----------



## Novaax (2. August 2017)

*AW: Silent Lüfter für Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Erstmal Danke für die Antworten. Wie sieht es den mit den Lüftern von Noiseblocker aus ? Gibt es dort auch Lüfter die meine Wünsche ausfüllen würden ?


----------



## Chukku (2. August 2017)

*AW: Silent Lüfter für Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Die Noiseblocker eLoops gehören mit zu den besten Radiator-Lüftern.

LED Beleuchtung haben die aber auch nicht.
Und sie sind auch nur im "Push" Betrieb zu gebrauchen. Bei "Pull" machen sie Störgeräusche.

Die anderen Noiseblocker (Blacksilent Pro / Multiframe ) sind angeblich nicht so das gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## Bariphone (2. August 2017)

*AW: Silent Lüfter für Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Noctua ganz klar in Sachen Leistung und Lautstärke. Bling Bling gibt's halt keins....

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Novaax (25. August 2017)

*AW: Silent Lüfter für Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Und was würdet Ihr zu den Lüftern von Thermaltake sagen?

Thermaltake Riing 12 LED RGB 3er Set: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Shutterfly (25. August 2017)

*AW: Silent Lüfter für Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Ich persönlich halte von Thermaltake Lüftern nix. Selbst habe ich auch sehr hohe Ansprüche. Die dürften auf dem Niveau von Corsair liegen, also Mittelfeld. Hier gehe ich von bisherigen Erfahrungen und Tests aus.

Es gibt derzeit (leider) nur einige wenige Hersteller von richtig guten Lüftern für den Consumer-Markt und keiner bietet dort (zum Glück) LED oder gar RGB an. Jede LED und/oder RGB-Fans, welche du findest sind also maximal Mittelmaß. Da ich diese Lüfter oder die Corsair nie selbst in den Fingern hatte, kann ich auch hier keine explizite Empfehlung aussprechen.


----------



## Bariphone (25. August 2017)

*AW: Silent Lüfter für Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Noctua, Silent Wings3 ist mit das Beste und stärkste auf Radiatoren was es gibt. Noctua find ich eher am Besten. Die Farbwahl muss man halt mögen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Novaax (25. August 2017)

*AW: Silent Lüfter für Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Wisst ihr ob man die Phanteks Halos auf einen Noctua Lüfter montieren kann?

Wenn das geht dann wird ich mir lüfter von Noctua holen und dann die Halos dazu.


----------



## Chukku (25. August 2017)

*AW: Silent Lüfter für Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Sollten theoretisch mit jedem 120er / 140er Lüfter funktionieren. 
Das Lochbild ist ja genormt.

Ob das RGB Licht auf den braunen Rotoren wirklich gut aussieht, sei mal dahingestellt


----------

